# New member from Singapore!



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Goldballz said:


> hey guys im ethan, from Singapore... i know it doesn't snow here... But i was hooked when i went overseas snowboarding 3 years ago
> Hope to meet some new people, learn more about snowboarding, and most importantly make some friends in this forum


Welcome! Did you know there is a snow dome in Singapore?


----------



## Muki (Feb 8, 2010)

Welcome! :thumbsup: 

I don't know how you do it..I would go insane if it didn't snow!


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! That snowdome that is linked looks pretty neat. Let us know if you check it out! :thumbsup:


----------



## JasonJace (Jun 13, 2011)

Goldballz said:


> hey guys im ethan, from Singapore... i know it doesn't snow here... But i was hooked when i went overseas snowboarding 3 years ago
> Hope to meet some new people, learn more about snowboarding, and most importantly make some friends in this forum


Hi Ethan.. I m from singapore too.. but I am totally new to Snowboarding.. but taking up lessons in 2 mths time.. hope to see u around around.. maybe snowcity? =))


----------



## filtered (Oct 8, 2011)

Goldballz said:


> hey guys im ethan, from Singapore... i know it doesn't snow here... But i was hooked when i went overseas snowboarding 3 years ago
> Hope to meet some new people, learn more about snowboarding, and most importantly make some friends in this forum


Hi Ethan

Nice to meet you. I'm from Singapore as well. 
I head over to Niseko every year to ride, and have been trying to get a group of like minded folks together. Check out Snowboarders SG group on Facebook 

Cheers!!
Xavier


----------



## filtered (Oct 8, 2011)

JasonJace said:


> Hi Ethan.. I m from singapore too.. but I am totally new to Snowboarding.. but taking up lessons in 2 mths time.. hope to see u around around.. maybe snowcity? =))


Hi there

I'm from SG too  Good to know more ppl into the sport, and maybe we can do a trip sometime


----------



## JaneR (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey Xavier

I also go to Niseko most years. Love the place. Hope to be there late January for a couple of weeks.

If you are looking to get a group together try out my website (in my signature) that helps people find other like minded people for sporting activities. There will be a new functionality on it soon that will help you form and communicate with groups of people. 

You never know we might be out there at the same time. What month do you normally go?


----------



## filtered (Oct 8, 2011)

JaneR said:


> Hey Xavier
> 
> I also go to Niseko most years. Love the place. Hope to be there late January for a couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


Hi Jane

I dont see any link in or any signature...

I usually go late Jan / early Feb, but this time round in 2012 I may have to go in Mar, due to work. Never tried in Mar, although I hear they still get very good powder, as the season goes as late as May.


----------



## JaneR (Sep 22, 2011)

Sorry Xavier, I don't know what happened there. the link is FindFriendsForFun

March is still good and the days are longer so thats a bonus.


----------

